# The Vaxhayn Incedent: Recruitment



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

------------------Registrations Closed------------------------

*Introduction*
A cell of Inquisitorial Acolytes are called to the Imperial world of Vaxhayn, in order to investigate a disturbance in the underhive. Their superiors tell them that it is just a local gang-war, but little do they know that it is something far, far worse...

*Rules*
Essentaily, these are the same rules as on any other Roleplay thread on Heresy. The rules thread can be found here if you are interested.

Please try to keep you posts to a minimum for 4 lines. As you are aware description is an integral part of this game, so describe you environmet, your thoughts, your intentions etc

*Characters*
I am looking for a group of around 5-6. Any more and the game will be too easy (in my opinion). Characters can be of any background, however since this is the acolytes first mission with the Inquisition, they should be yound and (somewhat) inexperianced.

Characters should be built on these guidelines.
Name
Age
Appearance
Personality
Background
Weapons (characters are limited to choosing one primary weapon, one side-arm and one close combat weapon)

Primary Weapons include: Lasguns/Carbines (including the Longlas), Autoguns, Shootguns, Primitive Weapons such as Crossbows, Primitive Rifles and other such feesable weapons.

Side arms include: Laspistols, Boltpistol (use sparingly or come up with a reason why your character should have one), Handbow, Handflamer etc.

Close Combat Weapons include:Shock Mauls, chainswords, daggers, knives, clubs, brass knuckles etc

*Equipment*: Any personal gear, armour (Flak vests etc)

If your interested, drop a reply. Early birds may receive bonus equipment (powerblade instead of regular weapon). Hope you have fun if you join up!!

Amoeba Bait

*Current Players*

Fire starter Pyro: Barnabus "Spook" Thompson


The bastard son of a hive noble, Barnabus was cast in the under hive when his farther found signs of mutation on his mother and fearing scandal cast the young boy into the under hive, though he was free of corruption. He spent his early teens bouncing from gang to gang learning how to fight and survive in the dark. 

He became an expert at navigating the hidden gantries and passages and soon many a gang fought in order to hire his services. He soon came to the attentions of a dishonoured gang of Delaque gangers, hiding from the wrath of the heads of the house on Necromunda. He was entered into the house and ran with them for several years until the gang was torn apart by infighting.

Spook was later hired by missionaries and arbitrators to show them the hidden ways in through the under hive and gathers information for them, it is these skill that brought him to the inquisitors attentions and hired him for a considerable sum. 


blackhole: Aleron Calixius


Found in the Forge of Takara, one of the districts of Gunmetal city, he was an orphaned swordsman among gunman. Raised on the streets he developed his skills with a blade, fighting local gangs until offering his services as a mercenary in the local hive wars. He acquired his fine blade in one such war with the Khayer-Addin Fane, striping if off the body of a fallen bodyguard. 


Anfo: Alfr Njörðr


Alfr grew up in a military family on a world in the mists of rebellion. Alfr's father was a commissar for the PDF. During the long rebellion, Alfr saw many horrors of war, and lost his father. One day Alfr and his family got a letter saying that Dad was MIA, but he was never found. For this reason, Alfr has a no man left behind mindset.


Brother Jozzack: Jozzak "The Joker" Jackson


Jozzak grew up on a small farming world where he leant to shoot he was the best shot with a las pistol. On his 16 Birthday he left his home to join the Imperial Guard since then he has learnt that there is no such thing as a no win situation and he will always stand and fight even in the face of immpossible odds.


Snowy: John "Face" Murdoch


Everyone knows of Faces background, he yells it from the rooftops. He was born in a small village and was brought up in a very militaristic family and was taught how to strip and re-build a Lasgun when he was six.
He joined the Guard when he was old enough and while fighting the forces of Chaos an Inquisitor brought him under his wing and instead of being killed at the end of the war, was instead made into an acolyte.


G0raar: Sanderson “Twitch” Carus


Twitch does not talk about his own history before he finished his training. Since then he has been used for minor activates. His psychic powers gave him an advantage in negotiations, as with all psykers. His true power lies within pyrokinetics, and telekinetics. He has been used in several small disputes on imperial worlds, but has not seen ‘heavy’ combat.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

*Name:* Barnabus “Spook” Thomson

*Age:* 22

*Appearance:* Spook stands 5’9” tall, with pale palled skin. He shaves his head and has no facial hair. His dark grey eyes are covered with by a pair of welding goggles. He wears a grubby off white vest and black boiler suite, with the body part tied above his broad belt. He also wears a long dark blast coat taken from the body of a fallen Arbitrator.

*Personality:* Spook is a an optimistic individual who is friendly and lax when around those who employ him, this front hides his paranoid, suspicious nature. Spook is cool and collected under fire, though is prone to bouts of silence. He is always looking for some way to get some form of information or some way to make a quick credit, but is at the same time loyal to his employer unless they betray him. 

*Background:* The bastard son of a hive noble, Barnabus was cast in the under hive when his farther found signs of mutation on his mother and fearing scandal cast the young boy into the under hive, though he was free of corruption. He spent his early teens bouncing from gang to gang learning how to fight and survive in the dark. 

He became an expert at navigating the hidden gantries and passages and soon many a gang fought in order to hire his services. He soon came to the attentions of a dishonoured gang of Delaque gangers, hiding from the wrath of the heads of the house on Necromunda. He was entered into the house and ran with them for several years until the gang was torn apart by infighting.

Spook was later hired by missionaries and arbitrators to show them the hidden ways in through the under hive and gathers information for them, it is these skill that brought him to the inquisitors attentions and hired him for a considerable sum.

*Weapons:* Lasgun, laspistol, long knife.

*Equipment:* filter plugs, infa-red goggles and map.

Edited: ive added some extra equipment to help him navergate and survive the underhive.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Good stuff Pyro.

Does he have any equipment? You mentioned he was a great navigator, so perhaps he should have items such as compasses, cartography tools etc. 

Also, "Spooks" knife is now a Monomolecular Blade. This gives it great effect against armour.

Thanks for joining!


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

*Name*: Aleron Calixtus

*Age*:34

*Appearance*: Aleron is 6'6" tall, slim build, with olive skin that is covered in various tattoos. His black hair is close cropped never reaching more than 1 inch. Wearing a black black body glove for maximum mobility, he is not the best in avoiding color clashes. Also carrying a curious metallic chain, that he is reluctant to speak of.

*Personality*: Coming from the notorious Gunmetal city, Aleron has seen his share of violence this has hardened him, but also taught him humanity. Mostly though Aleron enjoys the company of other people bringing his jolly spirit to the table. In battle he almost always prefers close combat as his skills with a blade (or just about any other object that can cause harm) are extensive, but he is not unable to kill from a distance. 

*Background*: Found in the Forge of Takara, one of the districts of Gunmetal city, he was an orphaned swordsman among gunman. Raised on the streets he developed his skills with a blade, fighting local gangs until offering his services as a mercenary in the local hive wars. He acquired his fine blade in one such war with the Khayer-Addin Fane, striping if off the body of a fallen bodyguard. 

After leading several victories in the name of Takara and smashing a heretical cult, he met and was drafted by the inquisition to serve the Imperium. Lucky for him because nobles had just found out about Aleron and one of their daughters.

*Weapons*: Laspistol, Lasrifle, Sword of the House of Addin (Think of a cooler name later).


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Welcome blackhole.

Due to his formidable skills as a Swordsman, Calixtus's sword "The Sword of the House of Addin" is now a perfectly balanced weapon, increasing its attack speed.

Thanks for joining.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:*Alfr Njörðr
*Age:*26
*Appearance:*Alfr stands at six feet tall and weighs about 170lbs. He has short brown hair. Alfr wears black carapace armor. He has added steel studs to the shoulders, boots, and forearms. He holsters his stub gun in a shoulder holster on his left side, and his auto gun is on his back. The chainsword is on his right hip. 
*Personality:*Alfr a nice guy who like to help others in battle as much as he'll help them with their personal lives. Alfr isn't a good leader because of this, he doesn't like to yell at people or be mean. Alfr doesn't like to fight when war can be avoided, he'd much rather negotiate. 
*Background:*Alfr grew up in a military family on a world in the mists of rebellion. Alfr's father was a commissar for the PDF. During the long rebellion, Alfr saw many horrors of war, and lost his father. One day Alfr and his family got a letter saying that Dad was MIA, but he was never found. For this reason, Alfr has a no man left behind mindset.
*Weapons:*Auto-gun, Stub gun_(looks like a Colt .45)_, Chainsword.
*Equipment:*Carapace.


----------



## Brother Jozzak (Oct 13, 2010)

Name:Jozzak "The Joker" Jackson
Age:20
Apperance:6'4 Feet tall 150lbs and a slim build. Piercing blue eyes and short dark brown hair. He wares a Black suit of Flak Armour and a dark grey belt around his waist.
Personality:Jozzak was know as the Joker in his company before he left Because of all his jokes no matter what was going on around him because of this alot of officers dident like him.
Background:Jozzak grew up on a small farming world where he leant to shoot he was the best shot with a las pistol. On his 16 Birthday he left his home to join the Imperial Guard since then he has learnt that there is no such thing as a no win situation and he will always stand and fight even in the face of immpossible odds.
Weapons:The Jokers Las pistol and chainsword and lasgun (only when the the hostiles are out of range for his las pistol).


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Welcome Anfo and Jozzak.

@Anfo: I think I will be doing a lot of copy and pasting with the name Njörðr :laugh:

@Brother Jozzak: Does Jackson carry a main weapon at all? (Also Welcome to Heresy!)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Name: John "Face" Murdoch
Age: 23
Appearance: 6'7" extremely tall and slimly built, like a runner. But also as hard as a coiled spring. Green Eyes and Light Blonde hair. Face Always wears a light grey Flak vest and a dark grey Trench Coat.
Personality: Face is hated by many men in his former unit because of his ability to con anything and his ability to win over girls like they were prizes at a carnival. Face often missed briefings and meetings due to the fact that he was making his way back from a groggy night. He also loves a joke and has been classified as near insane in the acts that he does.
Background: Everyone knows of Faces background, he yells it from the rooftops. He was born in a small village and was brought up in a very militaristic family and was taught how to strip and re-build a Lasgun when he was six.
He joined the Guard when he was old enough and while fighting the forces of Chaos an Inquisitor brought him under his wing and instead of being killed at the end of the war, was instead made into an acolyte.
Weapons: Autogun, Autopistol, longbladed knife.
Equipment: Flak Vest, Pack of Cuban cigars.

If you can guess where I got the name from, I'll rep you.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Snowy said:


> Name: John "Face" Murdoch
> 
> If you can guess where I got the name from, I'll rep you.


what no BA? I'm disapointed fool!:laugh:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Amoeba Bait said:


> Good stuff Pyro.
> 
> 
> Also, "Spooks" knife is now a Monomolecular Blade. This gives it great effect against armour.
> ...


Whilst it is not my place to say so, perhaps you should read up on monomolecular stuff? It's mainly Eldar (I believe) and usually in the form of a wire mesh, and incredibly rare; how you'd ever make it into a blade edge (one molecule thick edge. You wouldn't be able to see it if you held it sideways.) let alone how rare and costly it would be... very thin, or maybe power-coated; but monomolecular? Unless I'm very, VERY wrong, that is... very, very valuable.

Just thought I should let you know. k:


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Whilst it is not my place to say so, perhaps you should read up on monomolecular stuff? It's mainly Eldar (I believe) and usually in the form of a wire mesh, and incredibly rare; how you'd ever make it into a blade edge (one molecule thick edge. You wouldn't be able to see it if you held it sideways.) let alone how rare and costly it would be... very thin, or maybe power-coated; but monomolecular? Unless I'm very, VERY wrong, that is... very, very valuable.
> 
> Just thought I should let you know. k:


I'm afraid your wrong on that one. The Imperium has the technology, in fact i belive that the Catachan claw is a monomolecular blade. It is the Eldar's command of monomolecular ranged weapons such as the shuriken catapult or the Death spinner. Though monomolecular blades are rarer and more expensive than normal blades.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Welcome Snowy. Ok, we are almost done!

@ Darvelath: I was going off the Dark Heresy book in terms of the mono-knife and I agree with Pyro that the Eldar would be masters at the craft, but the Imperium has access (althouogh a rudimenty one at that).


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

It should be noted that a mono-edged weapon is just what it sounds like. The cutting length of the blade has been honed to a unbelievably sharp edge and coated with a super hard/durable substance- normally a form of synthetic diamond. This results in a weapon that will not only cut you if you look at it the wrong way, but also will never need to be sharpened.

Also, a mono-edged blade is capable of parrying a power weapon (depending on the weapon of course) with a fair chance of not being outright destroyed by the power weapon's field; however this typically does not fare well for the mono-weapon, leaving it marred and losing its mono-edged trait.

Mono-edged is not really 'rare' per say, however they are normally 'family' blades and/or very costly pieces. A vast majority of Astartes blades are mono-edged as the process of coating and strenghtening the blade suits their needs very nicely.


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

Snowy said:


> Name: John "Face" Murdoch
> 
> If you can guess where I got the name from, I'll rep you.


There is no ocean, John. There is nothing beyond the city. The only place home exists... is in your head. 

Dark City (1998)


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

OK, so we are just one person short of finishing the team. I think it would be benificial for all of you guys to discuss here your style of gameplay, how your character operates and how you are going to work together (yes.....teamwork GASP) in order solve the mysery.

To the MYSTERY MOBILE!


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Also: Please note the edit to the RULES section of the introduction.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

isn't the way our character operates their personality?


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

I'm talking in terms of 'what is their combat tactics'. 'How will their tactics and stratagies benifit the team'.

Things of that sort.


----------



## Brother Jozzak (Oct 13, 2010)

so are we meeting for the first time some where or what like on the ship, the planet or what????


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Essentaily, you have never met any of the other acolytes before. You meet them on board a landing ship in the first stage of the game. 

This will give you the chance to 'break in' your character, as well as gather some information on other characters and the mission itself. 

If we dont get another character within the next few days though, I think I'll just start up the Action Thread.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Might I inquire as to why you've decided on that course Amoeba Bait? If you start things with the characters already knowing each other than you get around the need for the awkward introductions and characters can know things about each other. (Because you always have one or two absurdly silent types, and one or two who tend to not shut up.)


Not saying have them all know each other for the same amount of time, hell let one or two be brand spanking new, but in my experience having some or a fair number of the characters not meeting for the first time allows the start to flow a little better.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Might I inquire as to why you've decided on that course Amoeba Bait? If you start things with the characters already knowing each other than you get around the need for the awkward introductions and characters can know things about each other. (Because you always have one or two absurdly silent types, and one or two who tend to not shut up.)
> 
> 
> Not saying have them all know each other for the same amount of time, hell let one or two be brand spanking new, but in my experience having some or a fair number of the characters not meeting for the first time allows the start to flow a little better.


Thanks for the advice sir.

Basicly, what I wanted is all the players to understand their place in the team (eg. Stealth expert, assassin, smooth talker etc), but I guess the fun part is watching it unfold.

@Everyone in the RP 
I fyou wish to have a background with one another, PM each other and define your relationship. However, as DarkReever said, if you all meet on the spaceshuttle, you can talk there to define your history.

REGISTRATIONS FOR THE FINAL MEMBER CLOSE TONIGHT!

If you know anyone who may be interested in joining, give them a yell, otherwise I will kick off the Action Thread tommorow morning at around 10.00 (GMT +10). 

I will also add the info on your contact (npc), who will be your commanding officer once you arrive on Vaxhayn.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Name:* Sanderson “Twitch” Carus

*Age:* 27

*Appearance:* Sanderson stands 5’ 6” tall and weighs 103lbs. He has very pale skin, and has hundreds of small scars around an inch in length covering his body. His head is shaved clean. Sanderson wears a large duster over his clothing. Underneath it he has a book attached to his belt on a chain, and an aged set of flak armor. He also carries a walking cane.

*Personality:* While Twitch is a fairly nice man there are things that seem to set him off. He constantly whispers to himself, and will twitch or jerk. While he tries to keep these to a minimum they do interfere in social situations. He also has a bad habit of smiling and sometimes snickering when he uses his powers. Additionally he is always complaining about the temperature, as he is always cold.

*Background:* Twitch does not talk about his own history before he finished his training. Since then he has been used for minor activates. His psychic powers gave him an advantage in negotiations, as with all psykers. His true power lies within pyrokinetics, and telekinetics. He has been used in several small disputes on imperial worlds, but has not seen ‘heavy’ combat.

*Weapons: **Laspistol, Compact combat shotgun, metal walking staff *

*Equipment:* Flak armor, pack of Lo Sticks, flask of water, tarot deck.

Hope it's not to late to join.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

No too late at all. I fact, you just made it through the door, Indiana Jones style.

Thankyou for joining!


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

OK everyone, the Action thread has now started!
The next update will be in 2 days time. This will give you ample time to sort out your character and find some stuff out about your mission.

For ease of access, I have compiled all of the Character 'Sheets' to the First post of this thread if you wanted to check out who you will be investigating and fighting alongside.

I hope you enjoy the adventure! If you have any quandries or questions, feel free to either PM me or post them on this thread.

Amoeba Bait


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

TRIPLE POST!!!

Just remember guys, unless otherwise stated, dont 'change the update'.

For example:

DM: You are all on the bus. It isnt yet moving
P1: Warren walks to the back and sits down.
P2: Adam pays his fare and stands in the middle.
_P3: The bus lurches forward down Amoeba St._
P4: Oh shit. I missed the bus.....

So just make sure that you arent 'skipping ahead' with the story!


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*C-c-c-combobreaker!*

C-C-C-COMBOBREAKER!
No Quad Post for you!


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

^^^ Nooooooooooooo!!!

Anyways, you have arrived on Vaxhayn. There are markets surroundong the landing pad, and you can barter with locals for goods. You will need to obtain the location of the Bleeding Rose bar before advancing.


----------

